# Hope Hollow Pied Piper



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

My pretty new doe. Wanted her back in Oct 2011 when I got my first 3 Nigerian doelings, but they decided to keep her. Now I have her and 2 cute little 1 week old bucklings She had triplets, but the doeling was reserved, so put on bottle. This is them on the way home, in the back of my "new" truck. Yay, finally no more hauling hay in the backseat and trunk of my car


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Pretty color too!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww, hi there, pretty momma!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, they are cute!! I love her coloring! Please post more pics out of the cage so we can see them better?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Heh, one of these days I'll go out with a camera during daylight

Here's a picture of her boys about a week ago. They're getting wethered and joinging Punky's boys as brush clearers/pets. Angel's doeling is also going with them, but she was stashed somewhere sleeping when I took the pictures.









And PUnky's boys the same day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

They are adorable! I am very jealous of your truck. I'm currently hauling hay in the back of my volkswagen new beetle. It fits, but it is not very convenient... :roll:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=32324

Took the camera out this evening. Got a little of everyone, incuding Piper and her boys. Still uploading when I post this


----------

